# Finished girls x53



## jungleterry (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello just finished correcting my wife's x53 . The bike was very nice to began with but had wrong rims , hub , sprocket , kick stand and light top . Now thanks to my friend Peter over in Michigan the bike is complete and correct ( except for the rivets need to be put in the new light top from Jerry peters . Very happy I found this for my wife . We love these x53 . Thanks for all the help finding and supplying us with the correct parts . The last picture is the mail box test . It's a 800 foot ride to the mail box up and down a hill and if the bike makes it then goes in the line up . Thanks again Terry and Tammy


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2015)

nice to see you got it done looks good!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sweet bike. You rarely see the girls version of this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, looks great. Love the X53's. On my bucket list of bikes.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 19, 2015)

Sweet bike like all the rest of yours great job . I too have one on my wish list


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 19, 2015)

Love the colors bike looks awesome and you did a great job on it!!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you , we like those colors too. I read that this is the only colors the girls version came in .


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like you're livin' the life!


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like you're livin' the life!




What the hell is that suppose to mean ?


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> What the hell is that suppose to mean ?




My dear Vince, I was merely suggesting that it appears the fruits of Terry and Tammy's labors have afforded them a beautiful place in which to live and has enabled them to acquire some fine bicycles.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> My dear Vince, I was merely suggesting that it appears the fruits of Terry and Tammy's labors have afforded them a beautiful place in which to live and has enabled them to acquire some fine bicycles.




Thank you Dave for clarifying that for us stupid folk.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 21, 2015)

That is one nice bike.  My wife would love that one.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 21, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Dear jake,  it appears the fruits of Terry and Tammy's labors have afforded them a beautiful place in which to live and has enabled them to acquire some fine bicycles.
> Best Regards !




 I agree.
It certainly is a “Labor of Love”.


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you all for the nice comments . Tammy hasn't had a chance to ride the new x53 yet but i did and rides great . Nice solid smooth rider . Hope to get out the x 53 s out on the bike trails . Thanks again guys . Terry and Tammy


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## KC1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's some pictures of my girls Western Flyer Super X53.Its an mos serial number which means its an 1953 model.It's all original except for handle bars streamers and new tires.No repaint done on this at all.Has a few minor scratches but that is all. It just needed a good cleaning when I got it.I bought it at an estate auction 6 years ago and paid $60 for it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 9, 2016)

WOW!!!!!! very nice


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

I like it !!!!


----------

